
I Use a Crappy Computer (2010) - lwhsiao
http://blakesmith.me/2010/03/09/why-i-use-a-crappy-computer.html
======
jim-jim-jim
I still do my hobbyist programming on a Atom netbook that was probably made
around the time this article was published. I don't need anything more
powerful to compile the likes of C and Scheme, and I think the relatively-
constrained hardware helps me find performance bottlenecks and tighten up my
code.

